# salmon at brushy.



## wrasseman (Jul 28, 2006)

Hi all, 
After a bit of a fizzer for opening weekend I was keen for an early morning sesh this week (I love trout season - so many close options). I ended up at brushy lagoon as it was so foggy this morning I missed the turnoff to the lake I was aiming for (four springs). Still I wasn't to fussed after seeing the photo of a 10.6kg salmon taken from brushy on saturday. Upon arrival there was a bit of wind and plenty of cold but the shorebashers were undeterred, lined up right along the dam wall. However with only one boat on the lake I had most of it to myself. Even as I rigged up, one of the fishers scored a nice little trout so things were looking good. 
I crossed the lake and proceeded to troll down the far side where there was a bit of shelter from the waves (if not the wind) dragging a little tango spoon and occasionally stopping for a bit of a spin. At the back of the main tree clump I began to make my way back and it was there that I finally scored a hit. This turned out to be a nice little 2.5lb salmon which put on quite a jumping show and gave me some trouble landing it without a net. Though only a small one (48cm) this was the first real (atlantic) salmon I've caught yakkin and a perfect eating size so I'm happy. After this the wind dropped out and conditions were perfect but unfortunately I was out of time so had to head in to get back home for breakfast.
Cheers
Col.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Good effort Wrasseman. I like your yak, it looks like a racing car.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Good work Col.

With the bumper at the front, the yak looks like a dodgem car! Its doing the job though so I'm not knocking it.


----------



## wrasseman (Jul 28, 2006)

Its a canoe polo (kayak polo??) yak, hence the number and the bumper. Not real stable though... Certainly not ideal as a fishing platform, but it floats and I've only flipped it once whilst fishing so I'll keep it for the time being.
Cheers
Col.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice one Col.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

looks like it was a tad chilly.....lunch looked good


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

Nice work Wrasseman (like the name btw  ). Do you have rod holders behind the seat for trolling?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice result Col and a specie not seen that often on the forum


----------



## Holy Mackerel (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice!!! I wish, we had those here in San Diego!

Chris


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice one Col, love those AS.


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Hey Wrasseman,
Thats one of those ones they roll over and back up real easy isn't it? How good is that, chuck the goggles on, flip, check out the structure, flip, back to fishing. No sounder needed.


----------



## wrasseman (Jul 28, 2006)

Cheers guys.

Scott - Long way to go to match your success :wink:

Occy - unfortunately just 2.5lb not 2.5kg, only a baby.

Mushi - I have a rod holder in front of the seat (see avatar) that holds the rod parallel to the water or angled slightly up with the reel pointing up (too keep clear of waves), the rod is long enough to clear the paddle stroke and by keeping the tip down lures get more depth whilst having the rod in front allows me to see what's going on. Despite all this I often do without the holder and just hold the rod with my legs.

HM - I reckon you've got plenty of fish to chase over there as it is. :wink: :lol:

Shayned - although the eskimo roll is easy in such a small yak, I leave the cockpit open when fishing so if I go over I'm in trouble, I fill up with water and sink. Been there done that, not fun I can assure you.

Cheers
Col.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice work Col, ya getting in a few early season notches on the side of number 4. Where do ya source ya Tango's from by the way, and how many grams do they wiegh :?:


----------



## wrasseman (Jul 28, 2006)

Hi Poddy, 
I get the Tangos from Fisherman's Loft in Christchurch. They are nominally 7g but really weigh more like 6g. 
Cheers
Col.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Cheers Col, I lost my last coupla Toby styles in that size and have a couple of 14gm Tango's (I now know em as) which are yet to take a fish. I wasn't sure if it was because the lighter weight ones seem to have a better "flutter" to em, or just because I'm in the midst of a trout drought


----------

